# hawthorne boys bike Awesome price



## militarymonark (Jan 3, 2012)

http://martinsburg.craigslist.org/bik/2711164878.html


----------



## HARPO (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm never lucky enough to be close enough when something like this pops up. And he even lists it as "Or Best Offer".......sigh......


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 3, 2012)

for that price I'd drive from NY go get it. I've done it before.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 3, 2012)

lol..... apparently you and my wife have differing opinions on this......


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 3, 2012)

i think of it as a road trip/bicycle trip and enjoy the time spent driving through the country side instead of making a bonzai run


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 3, 2012)

the last bike trip i had with the family was a blast. we were able to enjoy a nice ride and go out and see new things. Once you secure the sale your options are open on when you can go and then plan accordingly.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 3, 2012)

NONE of these many bikes you've posted today are even remotely near me... how that happens I just don't know 
 But I must contend, the ONLY ONLY! way to see America now is to get off the interstate and onto this country's back roads and state highways. I've seen so much just while on road trips to get bikes, it's been hugely rewarding.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry for your luck but there are bikes near you just kinda pricey for what they are. One the best things I love about buying old bikes is the trip and seeing new parts of the country. I wish I had a full time job doing that.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 3, 2012)

Classic bicycles are everywhere, not just in states with barns and countryside.
6 of my 31 bicycles in my gallery are from the Commonwealth of Virginia, the rest mostly from within 2 states away.
I lose out or don't bother most of the time when I cannot make the drive for pickup.
I have noticed most original finds are in the midwest and northeast with higher concentrations of people.

To get a nice collection you have to accept that you have to expand your focus beyond your immediate surroundings no matter where you are because if you are in the above areas, there is increased competition...it not just about availability.

I am making a trip down tobacco road for this HP Snyder Hawthorne in North Carolina tomorrow.
Chris


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 4, 2012)

What part of NC? We can hang out for a few minutes. Maybe you go home with another bike or parts.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 4, 2012)

I am sending you a pm ozzmonaut


----------



## fuzzyktu (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish people would delete their craigslist ads once they sell.  I called on that bike the day it was listed and it wad gone!


----------

